# VPSBoard $8 ~ 2 GB KVM Deal -- Exclusive Offer (Colo Crossing)



## BlueVM (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's our exlusive offer for VPS Board:

*KVM4 - BlueVM Special*

2048 MB of RAM
4 CPU (@2.0 Ghz+)
1 IP Address
40 GB of Storage
4 TB of Bandwidth

*Monthly:* $8 ======> Coupon Code: VPSBoardMonthly

*Quarterly:* $21 =======> Coupon Code: VPSBoardQuarterly

*Locations Available: *Los Angeles, California and Buffalo, New York

The servers are with Colo Crossing. I like colo crossing, I understand some of you don't... Let's leave the argument out of the thread. (We do plan to have several new locations with other providers shortly.)

*Order Link:* https://www.bluevm.com/cart.php?gid=47


----------



## vanarp (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it by mistake that you put VPSBoard in the title instead of BlueVM?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 14, 2013)

Probably signifies that its vpsBoard exclusive.

Hmm I see what you mean, I was able to tell it was BlueVM by the avatar.

Edit: Great deal by the way, I'm starting to see that 2gb KVM is coming around 7$.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 14, 2013)

@vanarp - It's VPS Board Exclusive... (our name's on the post anyway).

@WebSearchingPro - We're the most affordable by a long shot, this is our way of getting those die hard openvz people to come to the light and see how cool KVM is.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 14, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> [...] this is our way of getting those die hard openvz people to come to the light and see how cool KVM is.


Do you have trouble with people which do not know how to install linux or do not know VNC? [real question]


----------



## peppr (Jun 14, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Do you have trouble with people which do not know how to install linux or do not know VNC? [real question]


they should probably receive service credits and a gentle push back to the oVZ empire


----------



## Master Bo (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice offer. This is one-time (not recurring) discount.

However, price is anyway very low.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 14, 2013)

@Master Bo - It should be recurring.

Edit: Whoops my mistake, fixed the quarterly so that it is recurring.

@wlanboy - Sometimes, yes, other times no. I'd say about 90% of all of our KVM users have no issues. Of the 10% that do, half of those ask why they can't ssh, get told that they need to use vnc to install their OS and have no problems after that. The other half get confused or don't speak english, etc... We do offer a $5.00 installation fee which covers 3 installation requests.


----------



## darknessends (Jun 14, 2013)

What is the server configuration, looking towards picking this really nice offer.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 14, 2013)

Any chance at reorganizing the KVM ISO's at some point in time?


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 14, 2013)

@darknessends - Dual E5-2620 with 128 GB of RAM, 6 x 2 TB in hardware raid10, 120 GB SSD Flashcache, 4 x 1 Gbps to the node.

@WebSearchingPro - We have plans to redo all of the ISOs and allow users to upload their own private isos in the control panel (24 hour usage time before deletion).


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't wait for that! Would be nice to test different versions of distros without having to open a ticket for every small thing.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Is BlueVM new to offering KVM?  Don't recall noticing KVM before.

Congrats on the KVM and congrats on putting Colocrossing up front on the post.  Liking BlueVM more and more every day.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 14, 2013)

@buffalood - We had a few small servers for KVM in the past, but in the last 3 months we've really been pushing to have that become our primary... That said we should be offering this shortly from Switzerland as well (not colo crossing  )


----------



## tdc-adm (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice offer. Ordered one


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> That said we should be offering this shortly from Switzerland as well (not colo crossing )


 

Kick butt!  Switzerland would be nice.  I need to check their privacy and other legal regulations and application to foreigners. 

With all the spying and monitoring, more interested in non-US sites than ever, but sensibly.

Big kudos again for saying the facility/company in the middle again.  Sorry we clashed in the past on that point. 

Yeah,  decent offer


----------



## Ruriko (Jun 15, 2013)

Is there a discount for annually?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)

As much as I dislike Colocrossing, I think you guys at BlueVM still manage to run a good service on them.


----------



## Master Bo (Jun 15, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @Master Bo - It should be recurring.


It is now. I have ordered the package. Installed OS without a single glitch, eberything's smooth. Thanks!


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 16, 2013)

@Master Bo - Glad to hear it works well


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 16, 2013)

[Moved comment to private conversation.]


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 16, 2013)

@marcm - That is incorrect. These nodes will have between 64 and 100 VPS on it depending on the packages sold. We will not be overloading these machines in any way. Why do you belive that we would put 140 of them on these machines?

$7 x 64 = $448 a month which is more than enough to cover our costs for the node, ips, bandwidth and support in excess of 20 hours (18.75 minutes per customer).

*For proof here are some of our other KVM nodes:*

http://pasteboard.co/o601Wb4.png

http://pbrd.co/11I5RbI

http://pbrd.co/11I5UUV

http://pbrd.co/11I5X2Q

Even our most loaded servers have less than 110 GB of RAM assigned to clients. Most are incredibly underloaded for the number of clients on them.

I don't like overselling and I won't do it on KVM at all.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 16, 2013)

[Moved comment to private conversation.]


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 16, 2013)

@marcm - I wasn't assuming you were, most people only want to make sure that they are getting a good deal. I like to offer our KVM at decent prices and these nodes are really nice.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 16, 2013)

*@BlueVM* I moved my last two comments to private conversation. I think that provider talk should be private


----------



## Tactical (Jun 19, 2013)

I can say BlueVM is a rock solid service. I have been using them for 5 months now and no problems at all!


----------



## smile93 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have 2 VPS with them ( 1KVM and 1OpenVz), bluevm is really provide good services and communicate well with their client.

More than a year with bluevm, no major issue.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 22, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> That said we should be offering this shortly from Switzerland as well.


Looking forward to it. Please inform me if your ready to offer that!


----------

